# Just another sunny day in Florida



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice day here on Sunday, so we ran some trains.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Six degrees here this morning.


----------



## sculpture (Jan 26, 2009)

Pete, thanks for posting the video. Nice to see some beautifully streamlined Art Deco equipment running, especially the Hudson. It makes me remember the phrase "more powerful than a locomotive" from the opening credits of the TV show Superman. 

Alan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete--Minus 7 this morning in VT and I can't see my track under the snow.

Where are you running? I see you are up to four streamlined coaches--how many will make up the train?

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> Pete--Minus 7 this morning in VT and I can't see my track under the snow.
> 
> Where are you running? I see you are up to four streamlined coaches--how many will make up the train?
> 
> Larry


The video is Gigawat's place in Cape Coral.

Yes, I'm up to 4 coaches with a baggage and observation on order - but don't hold your breath. ( I only have room to store 6 coaches.) 
In the meantime, I discovered NYC had some Budd-built stainless corrugated observations ("Wingagte Brook" was the main one,) which were used when the 'proper' ones weren't available. So I've got my eye on a USAT Santa Fe Observation, and a laser-cutter for the lettering. Just have to fabricate the drumhead.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Good weather !!!*

You are very lucky to have nice running weather. Nice video and nice engines and coaches. I am impressed with the Catenary wire ....it's so well done it's almost invisible....
Thanks for posting,
Peter.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

looks great Pete. The elevated railroad is a good way to go
Dennis


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter you ole dog. Nice video. We now have about 8 inches of white stuff on the ground and it is not stopping. Started around 1 PM. Layout buried. No plows out yet. Now 27*F degrees and dropping.
Noel in Elkton NE corner of Mary's Land.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Pete Brutha, here's what you're missing in MD:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, is that your Christmas card for 2015?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Probably Easter cards at this point Randy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We're being threatened today with the ominous chance of a light drizzle, oh the horror!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> We're being threatened today with the ominous chance of a light drizzle, oh the horror!


Hey Vic,

Just checked the forecast and it looks like a deluge of "biblical" proportions here in Burbank.....as much as .15 of an inch in 4 hours! Indeed, the "horror". 

We have nothing to complain about here.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm complaining, I have to cut my lawn this week.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff you have snow capped MOUNTAINS
and valleys
and plains
Dennis


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5559/15032226349_4007aa50c9_b.jpg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Dick... Is that for cleaning the beach sand off the line after a windy day?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Eric i guess so lol


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Um, for you Catholic guys. I've heard there is a special purgatory cubby for those who tease cold-climate outdoor model railroaders with bragging about warmer climes. 

Being a Protestant, I'm not affected. However, all in love, I'm just making sure you're aware.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I've heard there is a special purgatory cubby for those who tease cold-climate outdoor model railroaders


I did wonder if it was wise to post the thread before May. But the photos were good so I knew some people would like to see a little sunshine. ;-)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And I didn't want to start another thread to antagonize everyone. So here's a pic of the Sunday run at Tradewinds & Atlantic RR in Coconut Creek, FL.










And my new NYC Observation, converted from a Santa Fe 'Cheif' coach.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

Do the Tradewinds & Atlantic RR group run three-rail O gauge stock outdoors as well? I thought I saw three rail track on the innermost loop, plus the stock on that track looked more like MTH and Lionel O equipment.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Pete;
> 
> Do the Tradewinds & Atlantic RR group run three-rail O gauge stock outdoors as well? I thought I saw three rail track on the innermost loop, plus the stock on that track looked more like MTH and Lionel O equipment.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Yes. There's a dedicated 3-rail Lionel-type track on the inside of the 3 gauge-1 tracks. There is also a 3rd rail on the inner g-1 track, allowing O-gauge 2-rail (e.g. SM32/16mm locos) to run. 
All 4 tracks can be powered. If you watch my video (over on the LSC post) you can hear the Lionel train making noise.


----------

